# High Flyer Pigeons



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

These are my flyers doing what they do best on a very nice day. All of my birds are gifted by a good friend Gurbir Brar. He is one of the top fanciers of Pakistani and Indian High flyers here in BC. Without him it would've been really hard getting birds. I usually get 3-5 hrs out of my flyers depending on the weather.


*Two Pakistani high flyers:*



























*Flying on a cloudy day:*


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pakistani Lalsiri (red head)*


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Super cool birds...


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for liking my birds


----------



## DesiJatt (Jul 20, 2012)

great looking birds there..how many do you have and what kind?


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Started off with 12 and down to 6 cuz of the hawks. There Indian and pakistani high flyers. I should be getting a few more birds in a month or two. Thanks for liking them


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

You should but I pink color on there wing near there shoulder that hawk won't catch them


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip friend, I will try it next time I fly them.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Sunne,
nice birds and sorry to here about ur birds attacked by hawks .. 
lal siri looks nice ..

Abdikarim001, 
ur right pink color scares the hawk ,i don't know or they don't try to catch does bird with pink feather..

sunne,
u can hang CD which reflect light (hawks don't like light)


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for liking the birds 

I will hang some cd's around the loft, hopefully it helps and the hawks dont attack that much. Really hard flying birds around here.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I have two thoughts . one when you say pink the feathers do mean paint them pink . if so what kind of paint .
second I did the whole cd hanging thing it only worked for a short time . i lost two birds to hawks that got into my loft ,and I had cd,mirrors , a flying eye . there is nothing hawk prof . i wish there was, because the inventor would make a boat load of money doing so ...


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I have two thoughts . one when you say pink the feathers do mean paint them pink . if so what kind of paint .
> second I did the whole cd hanging thing it only worked for a short time . i lost two birds to hawks that got into my loft ,and I had cd,mirrors , a flying eye . there is nothing hawk prof . i wish there was, because the inventor would make a boat load of money doing so ...


yes i'm mean paint their wing to pink... 
do u have trap door or normal door.. if u have normal door and u keep it open for ur birds then a hawk can easily come in and have a meal.. and if u have a trap door then it depends on size (most are 8inches high and 12inches long) if it was bigger than this a hawk easily come in...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/how-to-biuld-a-trap-door-and-i-have-half-breed-13491.html


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

When painting the wings you don't use real paint. Get some food coloring and mix it in to a spray bottle. Food color will not affect the feathers in any way. I use it under the wings so I can tell who is who in the air. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

logangrmnr said:


> When painting the wings you don't use real paint. Get some food coloring and mix it in to a spray bottle. Food color will not affect the feathers in any way. I use it under the wings so I can tell who is who in the air.
> Logangrmnr


i meant to say the same thing ..i thought i knows about food coloring thingy ..


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I have two thoughts . one when you say pink the feathers do mean paint them pink . if so what kind of paint .
> second I did the whole cd hanging thing it only worked for a short time . i lost two birds to hawks that got into my loft ,and I had cd,mirrors , a flying eye . there is nothing hawk prof . i wish there was, because the inventor would make a boat load of money doing so ...


I think putting a medium sized stuffed toy animals with big visible eyes around or on the loft, will help scare away some of the adult hawks.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pakistani Highflyers*:


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know how to prevent hawks, just don't do it because it's against the law but I bet it works 100% of the time.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

yep your right . there's no pigeon worth 5000$ fine and possibly 5 years in prison 
or is it 10,000$ and or 10 years in jail


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

http://i48.tinypic.com/wb2o13.jpg


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

the local dnr told me to use blanks, just fire it off when you see one around and it leaves. he said it's legal and it will work after a few times the hawk won't come baack to to the location


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

great pigeons thanks for posting them.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

very nice birds
i can gift you a few if you were here


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks alot for liking them 

And thanks Pijlover for being so kind


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I am also a high flyer fan since day one though i have some homers and rollers 

their flying is unmatched, i have kasuri teddy and golden, if you are familiar with this breed


----------

